# Plants collected from local lake



## jordon (Jun 11, 2019)

2 different plants from a local Saskatchewan lake was wondering if anyone knew what they were called


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Top looks like spike-rush, Eleocharis sp. Relative of the dwarf hair grass times 100.


----------

